

Will Zynga Become the Google of Games? - woodall
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/07/25/business/25zynga.html?_r=2&pagewanted=all

======
sabj
Zynga is feted as A Next Big Thing, and it spends and lives like the high
flying start up it is -- I hear stories about Zynga taking its employees out
in shifts over the course of a week to super expensive dinners, bringing in
all kinds of other goodies, etc etc etc. (n.b., Google still _does_ bring in
inflatable bouncy castles on occasions...)

But then I read articles like the ones in SF Weekly that have been doing a
number on the company, and I saw, where is the real innovation? The business
model has been successful thus far but I am hesitant to speculate about the
future of the company because I haven't seen a consistent process for
generating new material.

Then again, maybe that's no so hard, or maybe not even so important. Looking
at big (non-'social') game developers, they are quite able to mechanize their
processes for financial success...

